# Good Eats For IBS December Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

I always enjoyed cookies but the amount of butter in the average cookie makes it impossible for me to eat them with my digestive disorder. Biscotti provides a good alternative because they are made with a small amount of oil relative to the amount of flour.These biscotti are nice enough to give as holiday gifts. But whether you give them away or keep them for your own family's enjoyment, I think you'll find they're a keeper. Happy Holidays! Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.comhttp://www.goodeatsforibs.com/recipe-Dec-09.htm


----------

